# Hunter New England Brewers club?



## Judanero (18/9/17)

I work in Tamworth during the week (so for all intents and purposes I live here), is there a brew club active in the area?

The beer scene seems to be growing slowly with the Pig and Welders Dog particularly offering some decent beers, and New England Brewing company just up the road a bit.


----------



## pcqypcqy (19/9/17)

I left tamworth 2 years ago. There were brewers around, but no club at that stage. I believe Anthony at the shop was looking to get something going, but not sure if he ever did. Wouldn't even know if the shop is still going?

There was also a guy trying to do a Sunday arvo thing at the tennis club with some craft beers for sale over the bar, but not sure if that continued. He had a ute branded with Red Tick brewery - I got the impression he was trying to start a brewery but wasn't operational yet. Again, don't know the full story there.

Try reaching out via the shop if it still exists and the Welder's Dog and see where that gets you. If you're still stuck, I can try to dig out some contacts of people I knew down there and see if they're still active.


----------



## Judanero (19/9/17)

Cheers mate, yeah the brew shop is still going, and Anthony is still there.. I had a bit of a chat to him when I first got here and he said that the same sort of thing, there are a few brewers around.
I've only really been in there once since (to get some last minute dry yeast) as I do 99% of my purchases through Brewman, but might stick my head in again to see if there's a club about or even about setting one up.


----------



## Bribie G (19/9/17)

I stayed in Uralla earlier in the year, the New England brewery is pretty good, brilliant beers.


----------



## pcqypcqy (20/9/17)

I liked NE brewery too, but I found them a bit dismissive of homebrewers and not very interested in discussing the brews in detail. From this I'd guess that they're not very interested in fostering any kind of brew community. This may have changed since then.


----------



## fungrel (20/9/17)

pcqypcqy said:


> I liked NE brewery too, but I found them a bit dismissive of homebrewers and not very interested in discussing the brews in detail. From this I'd guess that they're not very interested in fostering any kind of brew community. This may have changed since then.



I have found that too. Maybe it's just the guy's personality, who knows. 

The Welder's Dog on the other hand, fully supportive.


----------



## pcqypcqy (20/9/17)

Never got to the welders dog in armidale, and I left town before the one in tamworth opened up. A pity, but probably good for my bank balance.


----------



## Ben Thompson (7/2/18)

Has this gained any traction? Just trying to refine and improve my brewing. Cheers


----------



## fungrel (8/2/18)

Ben Thompson said:


> Has this gained any traction? Just trying to refine and improve my brewing. Cheers



In the meantime, consider sending in your beers to competitions for objective feedback. It's an invaluable way to improve your beers while you wait for the club to gain some traction.


----------



## Ben Thompson (25/2/18)

fungrel said:


> In the meantime, consider sending in your beers to competitions for objective feedback. It's an invaluable way to improve your beers while you wait for the club to gain some traction.


Yeah, one day I will mate, until then its only relos telling me its crap, or not. Haha


----------

